# 1982 Evinrude 9.9... NO NEURAL?!



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 29, 2012)

i have been slowly trying to get an older evinrude 9.9 running that i bought off of craigslist. i have solved the running issue (sort of) but now have discovered that the outboard has no neutral? forward and reverse works but when i put the shift lever in neutral the prop stays moving in whatever gear it was last in. i thought that maybe it was just the exhaust spinning the propeller but my finger can tell you otherwise! ouch! lol... anyone ever encountered this problem? have any ideas on where i should start? also the throttle is all screwed up... the teeth/gears dont stay together and is really hard to throttle up and down. do i have to buy a new tiller handle or is there some sort of a home remedy that can fix this issue?


here is a video of the motor at idle and a few pictures...

https://youtu.be/GIe6mDNMxC8

heres the inside of the carb when i rebuilt it! lol... appears to be the original rubber float!


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 29, 2012)

sounds like a clutch dog,yoke or cradle but u say it shifts into fwd and rev. those parts have to work to shift gears....hmmmm???
somebody will know more im sure...how do you start it if it won go into neutral?

dont need a new tiller handle but need to see a pic of the two gears to better help ya..


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 29, 2012)

shawnfish said:


> sounds like a clutch dog,yoke or cradle but u say it shifts into fwd and rev. those parts have to work to shift gears....hmmmm???
> somebody will know more im sure...how do you start it if it won go into neutral?
> 
> dont need a new tiller handle but need to see a pic of the two gears to better help ya..



i will take pics of the tiller tomorrow for ya... it seems to me that there is slop in the throttle shaft? it moves forward and allows the teeth to slip.

i dont know how i start it if there is no neutral? lol... there is a neutral position on the shift lever and the shift lever moves like it should but for some reason it stays in gear despite the shifter being in the neutral position?

thank you for your help!


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 30, 2012)

could be your control shaft gear or the vertical control shaft gear, #109, #52, maybe the friction block spring #61 a cam follower link adjustment made with #7 cam follower screw. or #8 wich is the throttle return spring. the first 3 numbers are in the exhaust housing schematic and the other two in the carb schematic on the parts section here.

not too familiar with your motor but thats what i think could be culprit for your tiller issue. 

and i meant how do you start it if you have no neutral gear? usually (at least mine and many others) they will not start in gear, but mine is electric and has a neutral start switch wich wont allow starting in gear. have you tried to adjust your shift lever? put it in fwd and loosen the screw and push the lever fwd(if it will move any) and tighten it and see if you can get neutral.

well i couldnt sleep and nobody responded yet so i thought id try to help....good luck!


----------



## JaxJonBoat (Jul 30, 2012)

i have to push mine slightly toward reverse to get it to fully disengage and go into neutral, then its fine on my "87 9.9 figured something was slightly out of adjustment, doesn't pop out of gear or anything.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2012)

Starting with the throttle gears.
Order replacement gears, bushings, and pin. In order to remove the gears you will probably have to remove the manual starter. Get a long enough 3/8" bolt and nut to clamp the starter assy together while removing it so it doesnt fly all over the place. 
Going from memory I believe you need to remove the idle stop adjustment also. This is the knob and plate that comes in from the port side of the motor pan.
Pull the pin out of the center of the lower throttle gear. Remove both gears.
You may need to remove, disassemble, and thoroughly clean the tiller handle assy at this point and re-lube. Wouldn't be a bad idea. 
Re-assemble and check throttle operation.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 30, 2012)

thank you guys for all the input! i havent had a chance to play around with it some more since this weekend but you are all giving me good ideas on where to start!

so here are a couple pictures of the tiller handle/gears... the slop seems to be coming from the long shaft the goes from the throttle handle to the first gear. it moves up and down in the housing.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 30, 2012)

JaxJonBoat said:


> i have to push mine slightly toward reverse to get it to fully disengage and go into neutral, then its fine on my "87 9.9 figured something was slightly out of adjustment, doesn't pop out of gear or anything.




well guess what?! our outboards have the same problem! lol... thank you for that info! i will have to try it out on the water but i dont see why i cant live with that for now


----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2012)

Pappy said:


> Starting with the throttle gears.
> Order replacement gears, bushings, and pin. In order to remove the gears you will probably have to remove the manual starter. Get a long enough 3/8" bolt and nut to clamp the starter assy together while removing it so it doesnt fly all over the place.
> Going from memory I believe you need to remove the idle stop adjustment also. This is the knob and plate that comes in from the port side of the motor pan.
> Pull the pin out of the center of the lower throttle gear. Remove both gears.
> ...


Well - skip everything that I wrote because that was on the gears that are inside the cowling. 
You may still have to remove them to extricate the intermediate shaft but you better check prices on new gears before you decide to get into the problem.
If you decide to do it the handle gear and shaft is fairly easy and straight forward to remove after removing the handle assy and the twist grip


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 30, 2012)

Pappy said:


> Well - skip everything that I wrote because that was on the gears that are inside the cowling.
> You may still have to remove them to extricate the intermediate shaft but you better check prices on new gears before you decide to get into the problem.
> If you decide to do it the handle gear and shaft is fairly easy and straight forward to remove after removing the handle assy and the twist grip




i actually played around with it a bit tonight.. it is pretty simple to pull apart but somewhat frustrating to put back together lol... i just pulled it apart to see how it works. it looks like i will have to look into buying a new handle gear/shaft depending on how much it costs? thank you for your help!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 1, 2012)

ok... updates!


got the throttle handle working a whole lot better! i used a small nut in between the handle and throttle shaft to help push the gears tighter together and also tightened the bolt on the tiller itself and now the two gears are working pretty good 

also put a little sea foam in the gas mixture and now it seems to be running alot better and for the most part idles fine (still a little quirky though) 

here is a video of it running and shifting through forward/neutral/reverse like it should!

https://youtu.be/68yYCkp-zEA

i was all excited and then went to start it up one more time to run all the fuel out of it and the pull cord retractor decided to break! haha... amazing! anybody have any clues how to fix this? the end of the retractor spring that connects to the starter gears decided to break and it too brittle to bend in the right shape to work again... probably have to buy a new one?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 2, 2012)

Need to buy a new spring at this point. Probably the best thing for you to do would be to also purchase the exact correct length of starter rope at the dealership as well and have all of your housing parts all cleaned up when you go there. Ask the dealer to install the spring for you. Those can be less than fun to do. Chances are that your rope had been shortened by someone or replaced by someone before you and when you are pulling you are pulling the rope to the end of travel and the spring straightened out or broke at the end as a result.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 2, 2012)

Pappy said:


> Need to buy a new spring at this point. Probably the best thing for you to do would be to also purchase the exact correct length of starter rope at the dealership as well and have all of your housing parts all cleaned up when you go there. Ask the dealer to install the spring for you. Those can be less than fun to do. Chances are that your rope had been shortened by someone or replaced by someone before you and when you are pulling you are pulling the rope to the end of travel and the spring straightened out or broke at the end as a result.





That's exactly what happened! The pull rope had been shortened by someone before me! I don't want to have to pay someone else to fix it... But if it's that big of a pain in the a$$ then I may just do that.... Thank you for your help!


----------



## J.P. (Aug 3, 2012)

it seems this motor wasn't made for you.

you can still run the motor, the flywheel can be used for emergency starts. just sayin'.......


----------

